# CAGS (Skip Shifting)



## '06 GTO (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all, new member here - was driving home today, and realized the 1-> 4 dash light come on when I tried to shift into second at 18mph, obviously, the car forced me to go into fourth, and (the gearbox being satisfied) it then let me downshift into second. I know what this is, the computer assisted gear selection, and wanted to ask what the best way to avoid this was.

I've heard everything from "Just shift above 2k RPM." to "Buy a tuner." As luck would have it, I happen to have a DiabloSport tuner that is said to be capable of turning the skip shift function in the Goat off, but I'm at a loss as to what I should do

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance. 

______________________
2006 GTO; Spice Red; 15,500 miles


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED

SLP has a Skip Shift Eliminator for 30bucks. You can do that but your tuner should be able to shut it off. you just have to plug in the tuner and go though the steps again.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes your Diablosport tuner can do it. Its been awhile since I've used one to do it. I think you go into the tune it menu and the disable CAGS feature is there.


----------



## '06 GTO (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll check it out, and thanks again guys.


----------



## ericsgixxer1000 (Aug 20, 2010)

pick a tune then instead of installing the tune choose modify parameters cags is the first option


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

shifting to second at 18 MPH? <shakes head>


----------

